# Alienware problems



## eelin88 (Nov 3, 2011)

My alienware m14x has been running slowly the past 2 months. I've only had it for 3 months. I have virus scanned, defraged everything! Nothing will seem to work. I have about 10-20 fps in every game i play. I should usually get 30-40. I have a Nvidia graphics card. 4GB of ram, and the Intel (HD) graphics card.

Here is the Dxdiag report

```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 11/2/2011, 23:24:55
       Machine name: EE-PC
   Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Alienware
       System Model: M14xR1
               BIOS: InsydeH2O Version 1.0 A03
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.3GHz
             Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 4044MB RAM
          Page File: 2683MB used, 5402MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family
       Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
          Chip type: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family
           DAC type: Internal
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0116&SUBSYS_04911028&REV_09
     Display Memory: 3269 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 1503 MB
      Shared Memory: 1765 MB
       Current Mode: 1366 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: unknown
         Monitor Id: LGD0292
        Native Mode: 1366 x 768(p) (59.978Hz)
        Output Type: Internal
        Driver Name: igdumd64.dll,igd10umd64.dll,igd10umd64.dll,igdumdx32,igd10umd32,igd10umd32
Driver File Version: 8.15.0010.2509 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.15.10.2342
        DDI Version: unknown
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 8/31/2011 19:53:20, 8312320 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-4256-11CF-D969-9D24B7C2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x10DE
          Device ID: 0x0DCD
          SubSys ID: 0x04911028
        Revision ID: 0x00A1
 Driver Strong Name: oem78.inf:Intel.Mfg.NTamd64:iSNBM0:8.15.10.2342:pci\ven_8086&dev_0116
     Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
        Video Accel: 
      Deinterlace Caps: n/a
       D3D9 Overlay: n/a
            DXVA-HD: n/a
       DDraw Status: Not Available
         D3D Status: Not Available
         AGP Status: Not Available

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0665&SUBSYS_10280491&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6291 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 2/1/2011 11:15:46, 2713960 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6291 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 2/1/2011 11:15:46, 2713960 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x1C26
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub20
| Service: usbhub
| 
+-+ Generic USB Hub
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x8087, 0x0024
| | Location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0001
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_09
| | Service: usbhub
| | 
| +-+ USB Input Device
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x187C, 0x0521
| | | Location: Port_#0007.Hub_#0002
| | | Matching Device ID: generic_hid_device
| | | Service: HidUsb
| | | 
| | +-+ HID-compliant device
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x187C, 0x0521
| | | | Matching Device ID: hid_device
| | | 
| +-+ Microsoft Hardware USB Mouse
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0040
| | | Location: Port_#0002.Hub_#0002
| | | Matching Device ID: usb\vid_045e&pid_0040
| | | Service: HidUsb
| | | 
| | +-+ Microsoft USB Wheel Mouse Optical (IntelliPoint)
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0040
| | | | Matching Device ID: hid\vid_045e&pid_0040
| | | | Upper Filters: Point64
| | | | Service: mouhid

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| 
+ Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
| Matching Device ID: *dll0491
| Upper Filters: SynTP
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 369.2 GB
Total Space: 454.7 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: SAMSUNG HM500JJ

      Drive: D:
      Model: HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GS30N
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), , 0 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_04911028&REV_A5\3&11583659&0&F0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 - 1C14
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C14&SUBSYS_04911028&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_5209&SUBSYS_04911028&REV_01\4&30D467C1&0&01E3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) HM67 Express Chipset Family LPC Interface Controller - 1C4B
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C4B&SUBSYS_04911028&REV_05\3&11583659&0&F8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 1C10
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C10&SUBSYS_04911028&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Realtek PCIE CardReader
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_5209&SUBSYS_04911028&REV_01\4&30D467C1&0&00E3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) Management Engine Interface
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C3A&SUBSYS_04911028&REV_04\3&11583659&0&B0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) Mobile Express Chipset SATA AHCI Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C03&SUBSYS_04911028&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FA
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0DCD&SUBSYS_04911028&REV_A1\4&2FC56D23&0&0008
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C26
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C26&SUBSYS_04911028&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0116&SUBSYS_04911028&REV_09\3&11583659&0&10
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1033&DEV_0194&SUBSYS_04911028&REV_04\4&CDE66B6&0&00E5
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller - 1C22
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C22&SUBSYS_04911028&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: 2nd generation Intel(R) Core(TM) processor family DRAM Controller - 0104
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0104&SUBSYS_04911028&REV_09\3&11583659&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C20&SUBSYS_04911028&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: 2nd generation Intel(R) Core(TM) processor family PCI Express Controller - 0101
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0101&SUBSYS_04911028&REV_09\3&11583659&0&08
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 - 1C1A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C1A&SUBSYS_04911028&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E5
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0083&SUBSYS_13258086&REV_00\4&213D0761&0&00E2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 1C16
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C16&SUBSYS_04911028&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1083&SUBSYS_04911028&REV_C0\4&398C8366&0&00E0
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7601.17514
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
DS Video Buffer Filter,0x00200000,1,1,DSBuffer_Video.ax,2.00.0027.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Creative Video Processing Filter,0x00200000,1,1,VidProcU.ax,1.00.0009.0000
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MainConcept AAC Encoder,0x00100000,1,1,mc_enc_aac_ds.ax,8.00.0000.43595
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
MainConcept Network Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,mc_net_renderer_ds.ax,8.00.0000.43134
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Creative MJPEG Decoder 2,0x00200000,1,1,CtMJPGDec2.ax,1.00.0009.0000
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7601.17514
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel® Mux Renderer,0x00200000,2,0,IntelMux.dll,2.00.0027.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Intel® Media SDK MPEG-2 Muxer,0x00200000,1,1,imc_mp2_mux_ds.dll,1.10.0012.0001
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel® Media SDK AAC Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,imc_aac_enc_ds.dll,1.10.0012.0001
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
QIC1802 Demux,0x00200000,1,1,qicdemux.ax,1.00.0000.1621
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MainConcept MPEG Multiplexer-Plus,0x00200000,1,1,mcmpeg2mux.ax,7.06.0000.35746
WD Audio Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WDAudioFilter.dll,2.00.0027.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel® Network Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,IntelNet.dll,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Creative Correct TimeStamp Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CTFrFix.ax,1.00.0005.0000
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Creative H264 No Quality Control Filter,0x00200000,1,0,CTH264nOQC.ax,1.00.0001.0000
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
WDSource Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WDSourceFilter.dll,2.00.0027.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Intel®WiDi H264 encoder,0x00200000,1,1,h264_enc_filter.dll,
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Video Compressors:
Ligos MPEG-2 Encoder (Intel) v1.9-MT,0x00000000,1,1,LigosDMOVid.dll,2.00.0027.0000
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
TechSmith Screen Capture Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
MainConcept AAC Encoder,0x00100000,1,1,mc_enc_aac_ds.ax,8.00.0000.43595
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (Realtek High Defini,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek HD Audio Mic input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HD Audio Stereo input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Integrated Webcam,0x00200000,1,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514

Video Capture Sources:
Integrated Webcam,0x00200000,1,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17528
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17528

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0
```


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

The Alienware M14xR1 uses both Intel and nvidia graphics via Optimus. Right-click your game shortcut and select the nvidia option, or open the nvidia control panel and go to 3D Settings and change the preferred graphics option to 'High Performance nvidia'.

Also, check your power options to see if the laptop is running in 'power-saving' or 'balanced power' mode, which will use the lower quality Intel graphics option.


----------



## eelin88 (Nov 3, 2011)

It isn't working. :/ I tried what you said above, i still get about 10-20 fps in games life TF2

PS. Thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

See if these links help with setting up nvidia/Optimus:
How to switch graphics card with Nvidia Optimus technology
How do I customize Optimus profiles and settings?
How can I tell if an application is being rendered on the IGP or GPU with Optimus?

Have you tried reducing the in-game graphics options (antialiasing, textures, draw distance, etc) or reducing the screen resolution to increase the fps?


----------



## eelin88 (Nov 3, 2011)

I've tried all of that. Should i just call the Alienware company?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Do you use a cooling pad like this one? I use this and it works beautifully.

Antec Cooling System for Notebook Computers Model Notebook Cooler 200
$60

No matter the laptop, they simply have trouble being cooled on their own. I would always suggest getting a cooling pad for a laptop for anything intensive. The cooler it stays the more efficient the AC adapter stays and the longer it last + the battery too. I have seen both die from excessive overheating.


----------



## eelin88 (Nov 3, 2011)

i could do that, but i dont have 60 bucks laying around. I thought if it was an Alienware, it would run fast but they lied


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Alienware do run fast but its a laptop, it needs external cooling. It might be okay for the first 20 minutes or less but then it'll overheat. There's usually only a tiny CPU fan/heatsink and they do enough to cool the CPU to a degree but nothing for the rest of the system. 

I personally would budget for $60 + for a decent laptop cooler for $1000+ machine.


----------



## eelin88 (Nov 3, 2011)

better start saving up some monies

ALL MY GAMES HAVE REACHED THE POINT OF UNPLAYABLE  :bheart:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

While a cooling pad is a good Idea while gaming, Use HwMonitor to check the temps, if it slow from a cold start it's may not be a heat problem.

Since it's under warranty I would call Dell/Alienware before too long.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I know that these problems may not exist riht away but heat does wonders on degrading the hardware. Check with Dell if you want to but a cooling pad is a long term solution.


----------

